

Stats for Translating an Android App - Is It Worth it? - lnanek2
http://neatocode.tumblr.com/post/34108497318/localization-profits

======
Zigurd
All the contender OSs listed in this article have a Web runtime for
applications. All are making the same bet, that Web apps are ready to take on
"native" apps.

One thing that sets Windows 8 apart: Windows has a mature application runtime,
the Common Language Runtime, that is roughly equivalent to Android's Java-
based application runtime.

